# 16 λέξεις δουλίτσα Ολλανδικά>Ελληνικά



## CatherineC (Jun 26, 2008)

Ένα γραφείο ψάχνει μεταφραστή για μια μικρή δουλειά 16 λέξεων από Ολλανδικά προς Ελληνικά (με ελάχιστη χρέωση προφανώς). Εάν ενδιαφέρεστε ή γνωρίζετε κάποιον/-α που ίσως ενδιαφέρεται: [ο συντονιστής διέγραψε πλέον τα προσωπικά δεδομένα].
Ευχαριστώ πολύ :)
Κατερίνα


----------



## CatherineC (Jun 26, 2008)

Βρέθηκε μεταφραστής, μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για τη γρήγορη ανταπόκριση :)
Κατερίνα


----------

